# Ghost og



## ChiefAlot (Apr 7, 2013)

its not the strongest og ive had but still worth the try


----------



## Zxvc2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice looking buds.


----------



## Constiello (Apr 7, 2013)

I've had a nice gram sample here and there from The Healing Canna.

This bud is one of the most best tasting buds I've had during my smoking times. It's a lovely dense structure, too. Good stuff there!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

It's not strong because it is mainly sativa! But it had great medical properties and the taste is superb! The wax is off the hook!


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's not strong because it is mainly sativa! But it had great medical properties and the taste is superb! The wax is off the hook!


Whoa my dude! Sativa's to me get me more high then Indica's. I much rather have a crazy cerebal high, then a couch lock and eat everything in my fridge. I had some GDP that I was toking on for a few days and it was bammer don't get me wrong but there's nothing like Sativa.
And for some reason whenever I'm smoking Sativa strains it just gets me stupid high, almost to the point where I'm like "Dude, was that shit laced?" Hahah not really but I hope you catch my drift


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's not strong because it is mainly sativa! But it had great medical properties and the taste is superb! The wax is off the hook!


i agree with the both of u taste is on point ,i can see why its not as potent last awhile tho


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Whoa my dude! Sativa's to me get me more high then Indica's. I much rather have a crazy cerebal high, then a couch lock and eat everything in my fridge. I had some GDP that I was toking on for a few days and it was bammer don't get me wrong but there's nothing like Sativa.
> And for some reason whenever I'm smoking Sativa strains it just gets me stupid high, almost to the point where I'm like "Dude, was that shit laced?" Hahah not really but I hope you catch my drift


I kinda get ya! But they have their place! I have ghost wax and flowers right now and use it in the morning like coffee!


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a close up of the AK-47 I'm smoking right now..
Sativa dominant by the way


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 7, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Whoa my dude! Sativa's to me get me more high then Indica's. I much rather have a crazy cerebal high, then a couch lock and eat everything in my fridge. I had some GDP that I was toking on for a few days and it was bammer don't get me wrong but there's nothing like Sativa.
> And for some reason whenever I'm smoking Sativa strains it just gets me stupid high, almost to the point where I'm like "Dude, was that shit laced?" Hahah not really but I hope you catch my drift


 i feel you everyone has there prefrences i personaly dont fuck with purples i like all diffrent flavors tho .


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I kinda get ya! But they have their place! I have ghost wax and flowers right now and use it in the morning like coffee!


Oh I mean don't get me wrong, I got the best night sleep in the world when I was smoking the Purps, at least 9+ hours every night, but if I wake and baked this shit I wasn't functional at all. 
Ghost wax sounds incredible.
What's the high like?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2013)

Zxvc2 said:


> Nice looking buds.




^^^^^^^^^Whos this guy


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Oh I mean don't get me wrong, I got the best night sleep in the world when I was smoking the Purps, at least 9+ hours every night, but if I wake and baked this shit I wasn't functional at all.
> Ghost wax sounds incredible.
> What's the high like?


It is actually more like shatter, but very speedy, I can literally wake myself out if an indica lock with it! Sometimes I over Dab an indica and need to revive myself! At first it gave me anxiety, but then I came to adjust to it and now i love it! I have to have it in my stash as much as possible!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> i feel you everyone has there prefrences i personaly dont fuck with purples i like all diffrent flavors tho .


The best strain ever to me is a true gods gift! It's purple and I assure you it is one of the best strains on this planet! IMO of course lol, I don't know why it isn't more available! It's Cali shit that I could smoke everyday and be happy with it! For whatever reason! Have you had it?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the ghost I have!


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 7, 2013)

yours looks good ive had gods gift its good i just prefer kushs


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

Not strong? The ghost OG has consistently tested up into the 20s THC wise In the flowers. A buddy of mine has hit 23.5% THC with it on the flowers and 77% THC with it on wax.


----------



## Constiello (Apr 8, 2013)

Ghost OG Wax would be phenomenal.

I would very much like to see organic Ghost OG


----------

